
Science Reform in China - adenadel
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/06/11/science-reform-in-china
======
stochastic_monk
This may be more about providing the appearance of reform than actual change,
depending on whether or not the actual incentive structure changes.

